# May Finally kidded!!!! Picture added



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

May finally kidded tonight at about 4:00 I had to help deliver the first boy he came butt first. Next a girl the correct direction and last a stillborn boy  I'll get some photos when they get dried off better. They almost look black headed right now but will probably end up a dark chocolate color. All traditional coloring. The boy weighed 8 pounds while sister was 8.5 pounds.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: May Finally kidded!!!!*

Awww..so sorry you lost a baby :sigh:

Congrats on 2 healthy :kidblue: :kidred: !


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: May Finally kidded!!!!*

I'm very sorry for your loss  But congrats on the other two :leap: :thumb:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: May Finally kidded!!!!*

Thanks I was sad when I helped her pull the last one and he wasn't moving.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: May Finally kidded!!!!*

Aww sorry to hear about the last one but congrats on the 2 live ones. What are you going to do with all those kids LOL


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: May Finally kidded!!!!*

Congrats! Sorry on the one but cant wait to see photos of the others!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: May Finally kidded!!!!*

I'll get photos hopefully tonight of the little darlings. They look so small compared to the ones born earlier this month.

Roger- The boy is going to be for sale and maybe Pearl's that was born Jan. 1. I have 1 wether sold already to a 4-Her.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: May Finally kidded!!!!*

Well good for you atleast you get to sell kids this year. This is another year of no money for me until after the fair I am going to seel 1-3 of Jasmine's doe kids. The kids will sell their market kids and keep the money.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: May Finally kidded!!!!*

We were hoping to have more to sell but after we lost a few does there went the profit. But we have 1 maybe 2 more boer wethers. And then whatever boys Honey and Tanzy have will be for sale also. We might sell the doe born today we really don't need 5 doelings.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: May Finally kidded!!!!*

I am so sorry for the loss...  :hug:

Congrats... on the new baby.... :thumb:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

HAHAHA well good luck I am sure the kids will sell fast for ya. I am trying to decide what direction I want to go for my herd. I carry to much emotion with these goats. The cattle I can sell no problem but for some reason these goats are hard to sell.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I'd keep them all if I could but i am really trying hard to keep the feed bill down. I'd bring every thing I found on craigslist home if I didn't fear hubby would make me sleep with them. I'm a sucker for animals, I can't sell most of my cows either. 95% of them were born right here I watched them grow up.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

O man you would not last long with my dad. When we wanted animals they could not be pets that had to make us money some how. We were not even aloud goldfish because how are they going to pay for their food. I have no problem selling any males but the girls I always want to keep.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm sure we would butt heads. lol It's my dad's fault he let us have any animal we wanted when we lived in the country. I have 2 donkeys that do absolutely nothing around here. If I could find them a good home I'd let them go but I wont let just anyone have my girls. Our critters have to pull their weight also, minus the donkeys. We don't keep any wethers or steers past butcher size.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

sorry you lost one. :hug: congratz on the other 2 though!!!!!!


----------

